# Looking for photos of 1976 Dasher ZVW front spoiler



## WhtRabbitJoe77 (Nov 19, 2003)

The front spoiler was one of the VW accessories offered by the dealer.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

When I got my '80, it had a spoiler that had been me of that plastic-like household door molding that someone heated/curved for the corners. It was broken when I removed. I'm thinking of using a foam lip spoiler that tapes on normally (although I'm planning on some essential screws) and cut the sides at an angle to match pics I've seen on the internet.

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I've done some searching, but can't find anything. I seem to recall seeing a spoiler years back. Might have been Kamei?
I'm not familiar with a ZVW.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

ZVW was the beginning of the part number for the VW of America OEM accessories line

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll have to take a look at some of my old magazines. See if I can find something there. (yes, mags from the 70's)


----------



## JayAhr (Apr 26, 2021)

B1-16V said:


> I'll have to take a look at some of my old magazines. See if I can find something there. (yes, mags from the 70's)


My Kamei spoiler for Dasher/Audi Fox seems deeper than the unit VW sold in ZVW assortment.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Are you looking to part with it?


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

WhtRabbitJoe77 said:


> The front spoiler was one of the VW accessories offered by the dealer.


Here's a couple pics from VW Frontdriver magazine from 1976.
Sadly the pics are not the best, and there is no mention of the maker of the spoilers. 
Not sure if they were private party or dealer.


----------



## JayAhr (Apr 26, 2021)

B1-16V said:


> Are you looking to part with it?


No.


----------

